# Tah-dah my new hoyt alphaburner



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice bow Fazel, I wish you a lot success with the Alpha Burner:thumbs_up


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Looks goog:thumbs_up


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! May you nail many trophies with that machine!


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice, enjoy :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt Alphaburner*

That is the ugliest bow I have ever seen and heard that it is horrible to shoot. Now that I have convinced you will you please send it to me?

Just kidding, congratulations on this scchhwweeeeet looking rig, you are going to bag alot of animals with the Burner. What speeds do you get out of it? Also have one (70#) on the way and I'm also 28" dl. Enjoy!


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

65lbs -280fps, 70lbs - 290fps 428gr Easton nano 340 arrow


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

nice setup :thumbs_up


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alphaburner*



superga said:


> 65lbs -280fps, 70lbs - 290fps 428gr Easton nano 340 arrow


GREAT. Is that with stock strings? Are that speed nocks on the string? How many are on the there?


----------

